# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Visual Form Editor by vb6(For VBS,Python,Javasript,Lua)Scripting language tool

## xiaoyao

OCX FOR :Webbrowser,MSflexgrid,VB6 UserControl,MediaPlayer,***



```
Dim WithEvents oControl As VBControlExtender
'After the declaration with event declaration, you can find that the object appears in the drop-down box of the object in the upper left corner of the code window, that is, the object has events or methods, and its events include DragDrop, DragOver, LostFocus, GotFocus , ObjectEvent and Validate, where ObjectEvent is a general event capture.
Private Sub Command1_Click()
LoadControl
End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
LoadControl2
End Sub

Private Sub LoadControl()
    Set oControl = Controls.Add("Prj1.Usercontrol1", "MyButton")
    'Set oControl = Controls.Add("VB.CommandButton", "MyButton")
    oControl.Visible = True
    oControl.Top = Command1.Top + Command1.Height + 50
End Sub

Private Sub LoadControl2()
    Set oControl = Me.Controls.Add("Shell.Explorer.2", "Web1")
    oControl.Width = 400 * Screen.TwipsPerPixelX
    oControl.Height = 300 * Screen.TwipsPerPixelY
    oControl.Top = Command1.Top + Command1.Height + 50
    oControl.Left = Me.ScaleWidth / 2
    oControl.Visible = True
    oControl.Silent = True
    oControl.Navigate "https://www.baidu.com"
End Sub

Private Sub oControl_ObjectEvent(Event1 As EventInfo)
   Select Case Event1.Name
    Case "Click" 'Click事件   '您可以添加处理Click事件代码
        MsgBox "You Click MyButton!"
    Case "MouseDown"
        Me.Caption = "MouseDown-" & Now
    Case Else ' 其他事件
       ' Handle unknown events here.
       'Debug.Print "事件：" & Event1.Name & ",参数个数：" & Event1.EventParameters.Count
       Debug.Print "Event Name：" & Event1.Name & ",EventParameters Count：" & Event1.EventParameters.Count
    End Select
End Sub
```




> The worry to me is that this tool is not BASIC-centric and thus is unlikely to be VB6 compatible. It might be useful tool for developing in general providing a nice forms generator for tools that don't currently have one but each language requires a different implementation as to how that data is stored and utilised. In .NET the form is defined in code, in VB6 it is described in the FRM file, in some tools that use .js it is stored as XML or CSS. I'd love to see a FOSS forms designer, then you could define the output as you require.
> 
> As far as I am aware there isn't a FOSS forms designer that lends itself to easy modification of the output, if anyone knows one please do tell.
> 
> As far as the code editor component is concerned I already have two editors, the VB6 IDE and RJTextEd. 
> 
> What it needs to tie it together is VB6 compatibility and an effort to tie it into one language.


One of my ideas is to make multiple controls and properties on the form into JSON format. You can also use the XML format, which becomes a universal standard. Others can also modify and add N controls, modify or delete them automatically with code.
In fact, this is a simple prototype of a strong structure of a data table.
I have done all the control properties, several forms, all stored in the data table.
Simply put, if you make a database (ACCESS or SQLITE), it is a software project that can be directly compiled into EXE
This is like a big invention, creativity, and a unique new idea.

I am also developing a programming IDE, which is mainly used for scripting. The code inside is VBS or Freebasic, Python, Javascript.
I have designed a visual form designer. You can add built-in VB buttons, text boxes and other controls, or you can add third-party OCX controls, as long as you enter the CLSID and name (you can also choose)
If you are interested, you can communicate together.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

[redacted] I think I know how xiaoyiao is operating now

----------


## xiaoyao

In any case, this is 100% VB6.I Don't have time to translate it for him now.At that time, some code will be contributed.

What programming language is a piece of software developed in? People who know the industry will know it after a simple look.

About the style of the form, the buttons, and the controls.What language does anyone think it was developed in?

In most cases, I will first do the test, first put forward the problem, and then continue to optimize the transformation, until the basic completion, and then I will send the code up.

In fact, it is necessary to get a universal form designer, applicable to all languages.
It is not like there is a special control that can display all kinds of source code.

freebasic,Several programming IDE were developed using that DLL.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, it's not a question, so it doesn't belong in the questions section. It seems like a utility, so I moved it there.

----------


## xiaoyao

> Well, it's not a question, so it doesn't belong in the questions section. It seems like a utility, so I moved it there.


What happened to you? Move it to what utility sector?
You said it was a government utility?

Or does this belong to the technology of nuclear weapons development.He is the VB6 code, I just do not have the complete upload code.

I'm just responding. One person said that there should be a common way to configure the properties of this form.

He is not a problem, because he has solved it.
And I've released some of the code, and I'll release some of it later.

----------


## xiaoyao

> This is not VB6 and it is not code. This belongs in the OTHER languages section - perhaps but not here.
> 
> Xiaoyiao, what is wrong with you? Why can't you understand what to do on this forum and how to interact intelligently? You are obviously bright enough. 
> 
> Don't keep firing off posts in strange locations all over the place. Keep all your posts in one section and you will do OK, otherwise you driving us nuts!


Like VB6 custom control, he can not be 100% all properties.He must have attached a lot of custom code.
Just like an open source code editor.He certainly can't use the property setting directly, and it needs to write a lot of code to let him have more of this setting.
Even if we call Google Maps API, we have to write web page code, JS code to operate it.
So in theory, some general properties, some specific properties. There are also controls like the property set on the form page.Also need to add some custom VB code settings.So most of this form or control UI. He has no way to achieve it with only attributes.

----------


## SearchingDataOnly

Why don't you use VFB to develop a new IDE for VB6 and twinBasic? In this way, people know whether VFB is a toy or a valuable programming language or software tool.

----------


## xiaoyao

Vfb has been developed for six years.
The only drawback is that his English version is not perfect.
And the inventor never thought that it should be used by the whole world.

----------


## xiaoyao

Without installing the VB6 development environment, when I try to dynamically load the third-party control OCX in the compiled EXE, I also need to add a license.
Maybe the VB6 IDE will automatically add the license to the EXE when editing components after adding components

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

The reason why xiaoyiao is referring to storing control information in alternative methods is because it is part of his mindset at the moment. He seems to be intent on reinventing the wheel (in a good way), see this thread - https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....91Like-Rc6-dll

I think we are seeing the results of his creative mind spinning off in tangents but I believe the result is that he may be in the beginnings of an attempt to create a new IDE!

----------


## xiaoyao

> The reason why xiaoyiao is referring to storing control information in alternative methods is because it is part of his mindset at the moment. He seems to be intent on reinventing the wheel (in a good way), see this thread - https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....91Like-Rc6-dll
> 
> I think we are seeing the results of his creative mind spinning off in tangents but I believe the result is that he may be in the beginnings of an attempt to create a new IDE!


Able to perform VBP project analysis, source file analysis, visual form design, and then save as JSON format, and then load to create new forms and controls. With these technologies, IDEs can be made. No matter how simple the IDE is, the difficulty is not small, not to mention that I want to incorporate a lot of advanced functions.

----------


## xman2000

hi Xiao  ,   please the link to download the file.

----------

